
Defeat Your Demons with Dungeons and Dragons – Fandom Uncovered - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gUcx45ryT0
======
peter_d_sherman
Related:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critical_Role](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critical_Role)

Excerpt:

"Critical Role is an American web series in which a group of professional
voice actors play Dungeons & Dragons. The show started streaming in March
2015, joining the cast part way through their first campaign together.
"Campaign one" ran for 115 episodes, and ended in October 2017. The cast
started playing "campaign two" in January 2018, which is still ongoing as of
September 2019."

Also related:

Kickstarter Campaign: Critical Role: The Legend of Vox Machina Animated
Special

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/criticalrole/critical-r...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/criticalrole/critical-
role-the-legend-of-vox-machina-animated-s)

(The Kickstarter Campaign is over, but it was apparently very successful...
$11,385,449 successful, to be exact...)

